# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Eντονη υπνηλια και αισθημα κοπωσης...!!!

## minaspap

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη. Το προβλημα μου εχει ξεκινησει εδω και 15 μερες, εχω παρατηρησει αλλαγες στον υπνο καθως και στη διαρκεια του. Μεσα στη μερα νιωθω εντονη υπνηλια και σχεδον ολες τις φορες πεφτω και κοιμαμαι, ενω πχ. εχω ξυπνησει 2 ωρες πριν. Τα βραδια δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω αν δεν παει η ωρα 4-5 το πρωι...και το περιεργο ειναι οτι το βραδυ νιωθω πιο ζωντανος και με περισσοτερη ενεργεια ενω απο το πρωι που θα ξυπνησω νιωθω κουρασμενος,χασμουριεμαι συνεχεια και ειμαι χωρις ενεργεια. Εδω και καιρο παιρνω αγωγη για την διαταραχη πανικου και το αγχος (αναφρανιλ, σεροξατ και ζαναξ)...δεν ξερω αν μπορει να ειναι απο τα φαρμακα (διοτι πριν λιγες μερες μου αλλαξε τις ποσοτητες). Εκανα εξετασεις αιματος πριν μου παρουσιαστει αυτο το προβλημα και ηταν ολες φυσιολογικες...δεν εχω προβλημα ουτε με σιδηρο η φεριτινη ουτε με ζαχαρο και θυροειδη! Απλα ως νοσοφοβικος το μυαλο μου πηγαινει στο χειροτερο...εψαχνα για αυτα τα συμπτωματα στο ιντερνετ και μου εβγαζε για ογκο εγκεφαλου και υποφυσης(οτι προκαλουν εντονη υπνηλια) και εχω πανικοβληθει! Νομιζω οτι κατι σοβαρο με εχει βρει...

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

η υπνηλία και το αίσθημα κόπωσης μπορούν να οφείλονται σε 100 διαφορετικούς λόγους, κάποιοι από τους οποίους είναι αστείοι, και κάποιοι άλλοι σοβαροί. 
Γιατί δεν ρωτάς απλά τον γιατρό σου αν μπορεί να οφείλεται στην αλλαγή δοσολογίας των φαρμάκων σου ???

----------


## thura7

> Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη. Το προβλημα μου εχει ξεκινησει εδω και 15 μερες, εχω παρατηρησει αλλαγες στον υπνο καθως και στη διαρκεια του. Μεσα στη μερα νιωθω εντονη υπνηλια και σχεδον ολες τις φορες πεφτω και κοιμαμαι, ενω πχ. εχω ξυπνησει 2 ωρες πριν. Τα βραδια δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω αν δεν παει η ωρα 4-5 το πρωι...και το περιεργο ειναι οτι το βραδυ νιωθω πιο ζωντανος και με περισσοτερη ενεργεια ενω απο το πρωι που θα ξυπνησω νιωθω κουρασμενος,χασμουριεμαι συνεχεια και ειμαι χωρις ενεργεια. Εδω και καιρο παιρνω αγωγη για την διαταραχη πανικου και το αγχος (αναφρανιλ, σεροξατ και ζαναξ)...δεν ξερω αν μπορει να ειναι απο τα φαρμακα (διοτι πριν λιγες μερες μου αλλαξε τις ποσοτητες). Εκανα εξετασεις αιματος πριν μου παρουσιαστει αυτο το προβλημα και ηταν ολες φυσιολογικες...δεν εχω προβλημα ουτε με σιδηρο η φεριτινη ουτε με ζαχαρο και θυροειδη! Απλα ως νοσοφοβικος το μυαλο μου πηγαινει στο χειροτερο...εψαχνα για αυτα τα συμπτωματα στο ιντερνετ και μου εβγαζε για ογκο εγκεφαλου και υποφυσης(οτι προκαλουν εντονη υπνηλια) και εχω πανικοβληθει! Νομιζω οτι κατι σοβαρο με εχει βρει...



αυτο ακριβωσ ειχα παθει και εγω.. οταν ημουν στην αρχη που με ειχα πιασει.. και το παθαινα και μετα ανα διαστηματα.. δε ειναι κατι περιεργο για μενα.. πιστευω οτι οφειλεται στη διαταραχη πανικου και σε ολο αυτο το πραγμα που περναμε..

----------


## minaspap

Αυτο ακριβως σκοπευω να κανω...να ρωτησω το γιατρο μου οταν μπορεσω να επικοινωνησω μαζι του.

----------


## ioannis2

Μην βάζεις στο μυαλό καταστροφικές σκέψεις. Συζήτησε το καλύτερα με το γιατρό σου, ίσως ειναι η δραση των φαρμακων, η αλλαγη στη δοσολογια κλπ. Ισως ειμαι η μη καλή κατανομή του ύπνου κατα τη διαρκεια του 24ωρου (έλλειψη του κατα τις νυχτερινές ώρες) που σου προκαλεί έντονη υπνηλία τη μέρα. Τα μεγάλα διαστήματα ύπνου κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας είναι λόγος αυπνίας τη νυχτα, επειδη ο οργανισμός κάλυψε τις ανάγκες του σε ύπνο κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας. 
Επίσης, μήπως κατα τη διάρκεια της νύχτας σε πιάνει μια έντονη συνεχής σκέψη, σαν ιδέα, ότι δεν θα με πάρει πάλι ο ύπνος, μια αγχώδης αναμονή πότε θα αποκοιμηθώ που δεν αφηνει τον οργανισμό να χαλαρώσει, να ηρεμήσει ώστε να επακολουθησει φυσιολογικά ο ύπνος? συνοδευόμενη η σκέψη αυτή από άγχος για άλλα πράγματα στη ζωη σου που κι αυτα κατεβαινουν εκεινες τις ωρες ως έντονες σκέψεις?

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Αφου οι εξετασεις σου ειναι καλες-φυσιολογικες πως να σε εχει βρει κατι κακο? Δεν θα το δειχναν?

----------


## minaspap

ioannis2 Πριν 2 βδομαδες που επισκεφτηκα τον ψυχιατρο μου, του ειπα πως ενιωθα τον τελευταιο μηνα. Δεν ειχα καμια ορεξη να βγαινω απο το σπιτι, δεν ηθελα να μιλαω στους ανθρωπους γυρω μου, εκανα μαυρες σκεψεις ειχα απαισιοδοξια για το μελλον, θεορουσα τον εαυτο μου αχρηστο και γενικα ημουν κλεισμενος στον εαυτο μου. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι εχω καταθλιψη και μου αυξησε τα αναφρανιλ απο 50mg στα 75mg και μου εγραψε να παιρνω και ενα αλλο φαρμακο που ανηκει στα αντιψυχωσικα και λεγεται solian...απο αυτο παιρνω το μισο, δηλαδη 50mg καθε βραδυ...ειπε οτι θα με βοηθησει να βαλω σε μια ταξη τις σκεψεις μου και τους φοβους που εχω για την υγεια μου. Θα προσπαθησω να επικοινωνησω μαζι του, να μου πει αν ειναι απο τα φαρμακα η την αλλαγαη της δοσολογιας. Οσο κατα τη διαρκεια της νυχτας νιωθω πιο πολυ ξεκουραστος και με πιο πολυ ενεργεια για να κανω πραγματα απ'οτι την ημερα και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ευκολα...χθες κοιμηθηκα 6μιση το πρωι και ξυπνησα 10 το πρωι...εφαγα πρωινο και ξαναεπεσα για υπνο. Ξυπνησα κατα τις 1μιση το μεσημερι...στις 2 εφαγα και ξαναεπεσα για υπνο...ξυπνησα 4 το μεσημερι περιπου και τωρα νιωθω παλι κουρασμενος και ετοιμος να πεσω παλι για υπνο!

----------

